# Samick Sage Recurve



## Skunkhound (Jul 23, 2011)

So I just ordered this thing tuesday night, online, from 3 Rivers, and it already arrived yesterday morning. That's quick!
 Bow is good looking, straight, and a fast shooter. It was REALLY loud, but some muskrat silencers have really mellowed it out. I upgraded to a FF string, as recommended by 3 Rivers, and put a shelf rug(?), and side plate on it.
 I did find out the hard way however, that I've been using under spined arrows. I always had a little porposing with my other bows (all 45#), but it was more pronounced with the sage. I moved my nock around to get it within reason, but while doing some research, it turns out Gold tip recommends 5575's for a 45# with a 30" draw. Now I know.
 So I still have some fine tuning to take care of, but I would definately give the bow a thumbs up, ecspecially at $130. Hopefully I be telling you all how I got my first traditional harvest with it a few months from now. So now it's back to practice, then more practice.
 David


----------



## Dennis (Jul 23, 2011)

What were the arrows you were shooting? The 5575 will be very stiff and not very many shooters need that stiff of an arrow.most of the charts are not very good for trad shooters no matter what they say. pm me before you buy  there may be something else going on


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 23, 2011)

Shooting 3555's with 125gr tips. I'm still pretty new to this, so I'm sure there could be factors I'm not considering. I did do a search of the archives here, and I found the post with the link to tuning, and though I have'nt done the bare shaft test, it made sense that my arrows might be a little lite.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 23, 2011)

*Arrows*

I have a Sage with 50# limbs. I shoot 3555 Goldtip with 50 grain brass inserts and 175 grain points. They are full length and I get perfect flight. Also have shot some Vapor 400 full length with the same 50 grain insert and 175 grain points and have had no problems. You will not be sorry for spending the money on this Bow. Got my First Trad harvest with mine last season. Good Luck.


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 23, 2011)

Definitely a great bow for the price.  It has brought me in to the world of traditional archery and so far I am loving it.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 24, 2011)

So, it sounds like I just need a lot more weight up front. Well that's definately less expensive than replacing all my arrows.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2011)

I would go To jakes house he has all the experance tuning bows and arrows and all the different size points and arrows. It would cut your learning curve down a 100%.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 24, 2011)

ok just from reading what you posted and not into it, 

You just got the bow and have some Porposing, it could be a couple of simple things. Double check and make sure the Limbs are set up correctly most take downs have a top limb and a Bottom limb check to make sure you didn't accidentally switch them around.  the other thing when you put the Rug rest on did you Put some type of Ridge in the Middle of it? looking at the pics of a Sage It has a wide flat shelf. If you are trying to shoot of the shelf it will develop some proposing. take a piece of Leather or wood and build up a little ridge on the shelf and put your material back down and readjust you nock point. about a 1/4 inch high shelf should be plenty.  the last thing off the top of my head that would be causing this is you are dropping your bow arm to quick causing a little up down action. 

Keep working on the tuning and the arrows you have should work, you made need a little more point weight to get it Perfect but you have a good start. Keep working on it and you will get it right.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. Got a few more chores to knock out, then I can get back to playin with it.


----------



## Jeff Roark (Jul 24, 2011)

mine shoots really good with an old Bear weather rest. This is honestly as much of a bow as one would ever need, but there is just something about us that makes us feel like we need something much better, and for the money there isn't.

I just want a Howatt/Martin Hunter or Super Diablo along with a Martin Savannah to make my collection complete. So, if anyone is giving these two bows away PM me for my address!


----------



## gurn (Jul 25, 2011)

Man Jeff you shamin me into somethin!! 
Ok the Sage Never owned one but the boys at three rivers did take three bows out to test for me when I was deciding to lower in weight. Their comment on the Sage was it puts out some good numbers. I just love  longbows so I went with the Ausable.


----------



## Jeff Roark (Jul 25, 2011)

Gurnie,

If you ever want to borrow the Sage to test it out, just say the word. Heck, I'd even consider a trade for that Savannah but you'd sure have to give me some boot!

 Its a bit stout, but so are you.


----------



## gurn (Jul 26, 2011)

How bout the Savanna ah quater arce ah ground and ah slick ground hog hole??


----------



## Jeff Roark (Jul 26, 2011)

where bouts is the acre? Boy you're trying to really break one off in me for this $120 Sage!


----------



## gurn (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff Roark said:


> where bouts is the acre? Boy you're trying to really break one off in me for this $120 Sage!


Ok i'll admit the ground is steep but the hole is real slick. Betcha theres more that one uisin it. Couple ah real good dinners could come from that hole.


----------

